# Chronograph Results



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Folks, I did a test run with the new F1 Chronograph that I procured from OpticsPlanet.com with various slingshot/band configurations...The only "standard" was the "7/16" steel ball ammo, and My 32.5 inch draw.

Hathcock Sniper (bought from ERdept) With what I believe is a band set from Gary (Flatband) Miller...220FPS	Gary, The Bandset broke at the pouch right after I clocked this...(Three shot average) Do without a doubt want a replacement. I personally put 150 plus shots on those bands, and that doesn't include what ERdept put on them.

Resin Hathcock Sniper with Tex's Express Bands, 185FPS.

Trumark WS1 with Trumark's "Heavy Pull" tubes, 171FPS.

Trumark FS1 with Trumark "Standard Pull" tubes, 150FPS

Hopefully, this info is helpful...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually get about 195FPS out of my express bans on my board cut with my 33 inch draw. I make my express bands a little longer than they need to be for longer life and to accommodate different styles of shooting and extended forks. Most guys that shoot a standard draw style, trim them some. Thanks for doing the report Lobodog -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Your Welcome Tex-Shooter, I actually did think about trimming them a little shorter. How much would you think? Would an inch be too much?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would not trim them that much. I personally think that 190 to 200 FPS is the ideal speed to shoot a slingshot. That will give good life and very little hand slap with flat bands. The only person that I know that has shot very accurately at a tournament with heavy bands was Jay. I know that he will welcome anyone to his tournament with any weight pull bands. There was a man at the 2004 (I don't know if he would want his name mentioned) tournament that shot fairly well with heavy bands. By the way he had the only Madison Parker sling shot that I had the pleasure of shooting. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I usually get about 195FPS out of my express bans on my board cut with my 33 inch draw. I make my express bands a little longer than they need to be for longer life and to accommodate different styles of shooting and extended forks. Most guys that shoot a standard draw style, trim them some. Thanks for doing the report Lobodog -- Tex-Shooter


I really appreciate the extra length you put in your bands, I'm 6' tall and just drawing to my cheek is a 33" draw, they're great!









I don't think the original poster's findings are really a fair representation of your product as they do not correlate at all with those of Joerg in this video...


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> I usually get about 195FPS out of my express bans on my board cut with my 33 inch draw. I make my express bands a little longer than they need to be for longer life and to accommodate different styles of shooting and extended forks. Most guys that shoot a standard draw style, trim them some. Thanks for doing the report Lobodog -- Tex-Shooter


I really appreciate the extra length you put in your bands, I'm 6' tall and just drawing to my cheek is a 33" draw, they're great!









I don't think original poster's findings are really a fair representation of your product as they do not correlate at all with those of Joerg in this video...
[/quote]

I do apologize if I seemed to disrespect Tex's bands. They are without a doubt a high quality choice in bands, that I will continue to purchase. Bill is an Icon in this community, and I for one respect his wisdom and experience. Also I would like to add...He is a **** of a Nice Guy!!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

lobodog2 said:


> Hi Folks, I did a test run with the new F1 Chronograph that I procured from OpticsPlanet.com with various slingshot/band configurations...The only "standard" was the "7/16" steel ball ammo, and My 32.5 inch draw.
> 
> Hathcock Sniper (bought from ERdept) With what I believe is a band set from Gary (Flatband) Miller...220FPS	Gary, The Bandset broke at the pouch right after I clocked this...(Three shot average) Do without a doubt want a replacement. I personally put 150 plus shots on those bands, and that doesn't include what ERdept put on them.
> 
> ...


I put about 100 (underestimate), rounds through it. i stopped after i started feeling the grip wasn't for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Why doesnt anyone chrony the rrt tubes? I know those are faster than the rr2...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

What was the temperature when you did your tests? You know that rubber slows down much in the cold, right?

Jörg


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya Lobo

I dont think you disrespected Tex's bands, we must remember that no two shooters will ever be able to achieve the same velocities from a given set of bands. Who knows why this is? But temps are always a factor to consider, I got some 20+ fps spikes on my bands in 100F temp weather and then 20 fps less in 60f temp weather. The Tex man's bands are some of the best you will ever find, I also like the stuff that Gary makes, they dont call him Flatband for nothing; he's an expert at making flatbands. Respect!

I dont expect that two people will get the same results from a chrony, so really what does it matter? You know they are kick ass as slingshot bands and thats all that matters..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Hiya Lobo
> 
> I dont think you disrespected Tex's bands, we must remember that no two shooters will ever be able to achieve the same velocities from a given set of bands. Who knows why this is? But temps are always a factor to consider, I got some 20+ fps spikes on my bands in 100F temp weather and then 20 fps less in 60f temp weather. The Tex man's bands are some of the best you will ever find, I also like the stuff that Gary makes, they dont call him Flatband for nothing; he's an expert at making flatbands. Respect!
> 
> I dont expect that two people will get the same results from a chrony, so really what does it matter? You know they are kick ass as slingshot bands and thats all that matters..


Very well said Nico, no need for all these speed tests, sometimes they are very nice to see and give piece of mind about bands, but when the y are extensively tested and reviewed, and someone gets different results....what gives?

We all know that bands from Tex and Flatband work very well, and they shoot at the very least, satisfyingly fast..... enough said

Nice little test Lobo, if nothing else it shows Tex's bands are faster than the Trumarks, there is no disrespect there.

Cheers -John


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

JoergS said:


> What was the temperature when you did your tests? You know that rubber slows down much in the cold, right?
> 
> Jörg


The temperature was in the mid 50's in my basement, where I was shooting out the door. It was in the high 30's outside, so I'm betting that this did affect the way all of the bands performed. I cant wait until it warms back up, these Winters up here really put a damper on things. I do want to re-test all of the combinations again when it gets warmer, and testing Trumark's RRT tubes sounds like a great idea...Also, I want to see what the various bands give for velocities at different ranges, out to 20 yards or so. But, First...Need to fabricate a solid protection system for my shiny new chronograph...I'm thinking Plexiglass...Yeah, Yeah...That should do it!!


----------

